

Show HN: The PDF Machine - My project website that converts documents to PDFs - Skywing
http://thepdfmachine.com/
I've been working on various underlying components for this for a few months now. The components are part of a larger vision, but this site is the start of it.<p>This site is a very simple concept - upload documents and they're converted to PDF for you. The remainder of my plan builds on this, so I'm wanting to make sure that this core feature works really well. So, I thought that there's no better way than to launch it as a stand-alone website.<p>It's currently free to use until I can feel like charging for it is the right thing to do. I require sign ups because it helps me to keep documents organized on a per-user basis, and it future proofs the site. I'm also interested in any feedback positive or negative! Thanks.
======
Skywing
I've been working on various underlying components for this for a few months
now. The components are part of a larger vision, but this site is the start of
it.

This site is a very simple concept - upload documents and they're converted to
PDF for you. The remainder of my plan builds on this, so I'm wanting to make
sure that this core feature works really well. So, I thought that there's no
better way than to launch it as a stand-alone website.

It's currently free to use until I can feel like charging for it is the right
thing to do. I also require user accounts because it helps to future proof the
service by allowing me to organized files on a per-user basis.

I'm also interested in any feedback positive or negative! Sorry for the
initial posting with the incorrect URL, too. I specifically meant to not do
that but ended up doing it, somehow. Thanks.

------
ollyculverhouse
Looks interesting. May I ask what you are using to convert to PDF and what
formats does it accept?

~~~
Skywing
I am using Oracle's Outside In PDF export library, for which I have written a
Node.js module for. My module is open source and can be found here:
<https://github.com/ryancole/topdf>

